# 100 ToDo's twist



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

I keep running into the 100 limit with only 16 SL's. Whatever. Looking through the list, there are actually programs counting against the 100 limit that specifically say "Won't Record" and has the circle with the X in it with a star. WTH is this all about? If you aren't going to record it, why the H is it in the ToDo list?

I am getting closer and closer to going back to the R10 for the time being until I see some good updates on this thing. THese are my biggies:

1 100 limit
2 FF compensation
3 first run/repeat records

These are becoming showstoppers for me. I think this has great potential. I really do like the UI. Getting used to it nicely. But some of these issues really need to be fixed.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

fergiej said:


> I keep running into the 100 limit with only 16 SL's. Whatever. Looking through the list, there are actually programs counting against the 100 limit that specifically say "Won't Record" and has the circle with the X in it with a star. WTH is this all about? If you aren't going to record it, why the H is it in the ToDo list?
> 
> I am getting closer and closer to going back to the R10 for the time being until I see some good updates on this thing. THese are my biggies:
> 
> ...


Jerry, Agreed. I think we need to adjust our perspective a bit to save ourselves from insanity. I think we need to think of ourselves as beta testers. Whatever testing Dtv did prior to this was alpha testing. But a group such as ourselves who are familiar with the ins and outs of DVRs provide a much more robust testing environment. Thus, we are probably exposing the R15 to certain scenarios for the first time. I know, how can they have gotten the first run vs. repeats logic wrong? Things like that should've been caught by any test group. But in essence, we are the true beta testers. From that perspective, I'm happy to have an R15 (albeit as my secondary DVR - I have an R10 as my primary for now) and have the opportunity to give my input (hopefully Dtv will take our enhancements/fixes list) on the features it should have and how to make it a great product. I'm sure some will disagree and assert that a product should not have bugs and missing features to this extent. But I'm choosing to take a positive approach. Food for thought.


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

I agree 100%. I will put this one on secondary status probably this weekend. It's just not ready for primary DVR duties, yet. I am a serious first adopter. I have to have the newest stuff. I am sometimes willing to be a tester to help, but this one is likely to take awhile. I'll keep my eyes on it closely, but i'll be watching TV on the R10.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

hey fergiej... ot... but Howdy... like the name


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

Howdy! You da man, D! :icon_bb:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

When I see companies do INTERNAL beta testing it always cheeses me off, you aren't very likely to get a good sampling of whats REALLY happening in thereal world with users who use prducts all the time and know how to beat them up.


----------

